# Is single string 3D archery dying in Ontario?



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Over the last 8 years I have seen a steady decline in numbers shooting recurves and longbows here. At HaHa we've given up holding a trad shoot because the numbers weren't there. Royal City trad shoot was always one of the big ones but there was only about 25 guys there on Sunday. Galts frozen finger shoot has about half the guys it used to, ONT3D had 1 shooter I think and in general every shoot seems down in numbers. Are there less guys shooting Trad, less guys interested in competing or is Ontario just becoming a compound province?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I personally think that this is the issue. People today that are working and have kids, do not have a lot of free time to practice. To become good at traditional archery is HARD, plain and simple. In my 24 years of archery retail, I could count on my fingers how many traditional bows were sold to adults. Most adults do not have the necessary time to make this beautiful style of archery successful. With today's compound bows, I can have anyone hitting the target well enough to go hunting in a few short sessions. Not so with the traditional bow. People that have the time to practice this style of archery, have my upmost respect. The unfortunate part of the world we live in today is that people want instant gratification. When people today take up archery, especially if they intend to hunt, they choose a compound simply because it is easier. Sorry, but that is what I have notice in my experience. Less people are buying traditional bows, so therefore, there are less traditional bows at competitions.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I agree with that, up to a point. It does take more time though neither style is easier than the other. The strange thing is that I see lots of new faces taking up WA target recurve but none really starting out competing barebow or traditional recurve. Just look at the numbers at the provincial 3D or field, they are not good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with tim to an extent. But like any other chosen form of archery, we must inspire and excite the shooter in order for them to want to come out. There are still a good number of single stringers out there, granted there may be fewer getting into it. I believe the same for any shooter, trad compound or otherwise, we must instill the "developmental stage". Give those honeing their skill the chance to showcase, and those with potential the chance to aspire to be like them.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not sure that there is a decline in the interest in recurves and longbows in Ontario, but getting the people that shoot them out to tournaments seems to have it's challenges. They are definitely a unique group and tend to be motivated by different factors then the general competition compound shooters. But the same can be said for those thousand of "Hunters" out there that never attend a competitive shoot either, but have an interest in 3D and shooting in general. If you have any doubts as to whether they exist, go to the Wolfs Den in Barrie on any given weekend and you will find them. The Wolf's Den pushes hundreds of people through, mostly trad and "hunter" set-ups. The same can be said of our local shop in Sudbury, Ten Point Archery. They run an indoor league each year that is mostly made up of Trad and Hunter Set-ups, and they have to cut-off the registration at 80 people, as there is so much interest. Appealing to these people seems to be the trick in developing a successful format, as the dedicated competitive compound shooters generally come out just because. So I don't think interest in recurves and longbows in Ontario is dying, I just think that what appeals to this group is not what is being promoted by tournament organizers.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A good point Robert. I have my own theory about what keeps the more "Trad" trad guys from shooting in scoring events rather than arrow flinging events and this might be the problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Robert Piette said:


> ...I don't think interest in recurves and longbows in Ontario is dying, I just think that what appeals to this group is not what is being promoted by tournament organizers.


That's been my experience as well. Most trad people I have come across (and that includes myself when I do shoot my stickbows) just want to shoot a few around their own home course and hang out with the guys. It's the shooting and companionship that is important, and not the scores.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It must be a continent thing. In Europe the traditional classes dominate most shoots and guys like to compete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

WE HAD 36 TRAD SHOOTERS AT OUR LAST shoot at pandp.. clubs have to cater to all categories.. proper distances and obtainable shots.. durham has probably 25% of their attendance trad as well... que bec alymer quebec has trad only shoots ..150 people...then go to denton in usa and 4000 people.. but a rendezvous vendors campfires and friends.. no completion other than eagle eye novelty shoot...1500 dollars and 600 dollar target to winner .. 4-5 courses and no scoring..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

No scoring, you hit the nail on the head Ted. That seems to be what attracts most trad guys, not having to keep score. Perhaps it's just region specific and southern Ontario is a compound area, who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

its really not a whole lot different than the Xbow shooters participation rate, decent at local events, no scoring along with the unwillingness to achieve a high score over shooting with your hunting buddies for beers, its more about participation in an atmosphere of non competition, this group will continue to grow with other categories that have fallen off the competitive side of shooting


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well if numbers keep falling I can see more clubs abandoning trad shoots as it's not worth the time and effort so no one will have any where to shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

once a course always a course... pegs are there too as long as they have a hunter class persay ...35 yd max shots.. numbers I have found have risen in trad.. should make it off the shelf..and 8-10 inch stab...there are built up risers now from factory so that problem addressed as well now...no flipper rest or plungers.. but strike plate buildable as centre shot past center on some... just my thoughts


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I 100% agree with no flipper rests or plungers Ted but I can't agree about the 12" stab. I know IFAA allow it in BHRC but it's not for me. The challenge is setting courses that challenge the good shooters like you Ted but also allow the rest to have fun. I know your shoot did it well and I've also heard there's another shoot up north somewhere that gets big crowds which is great, it's just how to get those people out more often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Went to shoot at the Tavistock Trad shoot today, 6 people turned up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Heard there was around 70 at LKA today, maybe 5 Xbow no BB/Trad that I saw


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> Heard there was around 70 at LKA today, maybe 5 Xbow no BB/Trad that I saw


It's a sad state of affairs for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono are you saying no stab ...I`m for that I just threw it in so barebow guys might enter off shelf ..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> bigjono are you saying no stab ...I`m for that I just threw it in so barebow guys might enter off shelf ..


Yes Ted, I've never really agreed with a stab in trad divisions. I like it in RU but the class NFAA calls Trad is know as Bow Hunter Recurve in the rest of the IFAA, that sits better with me. I've always seen Trad as off the shelf no add ons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I agree..


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

I try to attend all of the shoots I can, especially the trad only shoots. Only problem is the only way I hear about them is through word of mouth. Maybe attendance is lacking because people are just unaware?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Around here they are well posted on the federation web site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

Ahh well that's good to know. I'm new to Ontario and I had no idea about the site. I've been trying to shoot more competitively as of late. I always keep track of score and turn in my card. How else can I gauge my progress?

I've been to two trad only shoots so far this year, and compared to California I would say that the turnouts were about the same. I will say that the Canadian competition is much tougher than what I'm used to seeing.

I find that most people around the range I'm a member of that shoot a single string are running an Olympic setup and shooting 70m.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

EVILution said:


> Ahh well that's good to know. I'm new to Ontario and I had no idea about the site. I've been trying to shoot more competitively as of late. I always keep track of score and turn in my card. How else can I gauge my progress?
> 
> I've been to two trad only shoots so far this year, and compared to California I would say that the turnouts were about the same. I will say that the Canadian competition is much tougher than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> I find that most people around the range I'm a member of that shoot a single string are running an Olympic setup and shooting 70m.


Where do you shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

Peel


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

EVILution said:


> Ahh well that's good to know. I'm new to Ontario and I had no idea about the site. I've been trying to shoot more competitively as of late. I always keep track of score and turn in my card. How else can I gauge my progress?
> 
> I've been to two trad only shoots so far this year, and compared to California I would say that the turnouts were about the same. I will say that the Canadian competition is much tougher than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

EVILution said:


> Peel


Ah ok, I believe they are a target based club more than 3D so you will get more WA type recurves yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

Yes, it is more target based but 3D is very popular. We had a league this winter. Mainly compounds but we had 3 regulars in the trad department. 

The number of guys joining the club shooting recurves and longbows has been on the rise though.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I live in Comox on Vancouver Island and our club has a lot of traditional shooters myself being one of them. Many of us are retired so we have the time to get out and shoot, we also do most of the volunteer work at the club. It does take more time to shoot a traditional bow well but there is a lot of satisfaction from doing it. The local store sells a lot of crossbows just weeks before hunting season so people can get in on the archery only season. I shot compounds for 5 or 6 years then made the switch less than 2 years ago and have not looked back, just love it. Our club shoot and most shoots on Van.Island are well attended by the Trad. crowd, I would guess at least 50/50.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Yes lots of competitors on the Island but with a few exceptions the overall quality of the shooters is very low. Mainland BC seems to turn out the best Instinctive Div shooters while the Skinners from I think Manitoba are consistently winning barebow.

Grant


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

most barebow and instinctive class shooters of quality have gone by the way side...my good buddy Petter Garette world champion suffered a shoulder / arm injury and shooting career is on hold or ended... my self just getting old can`t walk any more and weak from diabetes etc etc.. not crying the blus it was a good run for us for years..too bad no new blood taking over except for jono but his work schedule conflicts with a lot of shoots..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not sure it's about quality Ted, it's quantity. Why would people want to waste their time and money going to shoots with only 6 or 8 shooters, might as well stay at your own club and shoot. I think most ( myself included) just lose interest. I used to support every shoot round here, now I just do a couple for fun but I prefer open shoots.
Numbers were also down at the Traditional Nationals in Cloverdale Indiana at the weekend so it looks like a North American problem not just Ontario.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

could well be as not shooting these days too bad


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone go to the Forest City (London) trad shoot last Saturday? They had about 25 people, plus an open shoot on Sunday with about 30 including about half the trads showing up the second day.

I go to that club a couple of times a year to hang out (still can't shoot due to my shoulder problem). Great bunch of guys, but none of them know how to shoot well (and they'll admit it ).


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> Anyone go to the Forest City (London) trad shoot last Saturday? They had about 25 people, plus an open shoot on Sunday with about 30 including about half the trads showing up the second day.
> 
> I go to that club a couple of times a year to hang out (still can't shoot due to my shoulder problem). Great bunch of guys, but none of them know how to shoot well (and they'll admit it ).


That's a better turnout than most.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Travis (I think) Skinner can shoot world class scores for BB, he's just not really in a place with many other shooters to compete with outside Nationals. Fred and more recently Dave out here in BC are shooting scores that would put them in the too 20 at worlds (yes I know the pressure is different). The talent is there but when a single province is bigger than several European countries put together the geography gets in the way.


----------

